
Norway’s Olympic Team Bought 15k Eggs Due to a Google Translate Mistake - bcaulfield
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/google-translate-mistake-olympics-norway-eggs
======
throw_away2
Is that guy just sitting on the egg crates, with his foot resting on another?
I know europeans and americans have differing views on egg handling, but this
seems extreme. Even if I had such a surplus of eggs, I'm not sure if I would
pose sitting on them. I don't necessarily have an equal surplus of pants.

------
mcphage
> Norway’s Olympians will enjoy them scrambled with salmon, fried in omelets,
> and even as egg-rich sugar bread, “for medal winners.”

...tell me more about this egg-rich sugar bread because it sounds _delicious_.

~~~
Alex3917
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_toast](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_toast)

~~~
mcphage
I wonder if that’s what they’re talking about. French Toast _is_ delicious,
but maybe they’ve got something even better?

~~~
Alex3917
> maybe they’ve got something even better?

They do, bread pudding, which is also sometimes served as a breakfast food in
addition to being a dessert.

------
ddmma
Might be a case of ‘lost in translation’ but most probable reflects the real
costs of Norwegian eggs.

------
Yver
If anyone's wondering, that's a 104⅙ grosses.

------
SlowBro
Blame Alexa. [https://xkcd.com/1807/](https://xkcd.com/1807/)

